# Guesses at Sexing Thumbs



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I am thinking of buying two or three of these 10-11 month old Intermedius. Does anyone have any guesses as to their sexes? Sorry these are the only pics i have as i do not own them...


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmmm....possibly the one on the very top in the first pic is a female. Not sure on the others as it is hard to tell. Just get 4 of them and you can always sell 1 or 2 once you have what you want.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It's tough to tell without a direct overhead shot. What you want to do is look for a longer looking, more slender frog as the male. Look for a little pear shaped fatty for the female. Nice looking frogs. I love intermedius!
Doug


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So I am going to put these guys in a 30 gallon vert tank. How many can I safely get and put together until i can figure out sexes in this tank. I had issues with my first group of Vanzolinii being in a too small tank and upgraded them but I have heard that Intermedius are better at being in groups. Should I get 3 or 4??


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd get four, then there's always the possibility of getting a 2.2 group. You could always sell the extra pair. If you want to keep a trio, I'd go 2.1. You could easily fit four in the 30 vert. However, I currently have a 1.2 group and with the two females the eggs get eaten every time. I don't know if that would happen to you, but you'd probably be best off with a single pair.

Beautiful frogs though and very bold.

Deb


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That is some Old School information you were given, Kaity. Newer research has shown all imitators to be monogamous. They will do best in a pair. Those guys are old enough to sex. Skinny one, Fat one. You've probably got a pair. If you put multiple males in their, they will fight or one be submissive and possibly die. Multiple females and the one that doesn't get the mate will probably do her best to eat your eggs. I'll admit, I used to keep Intermedius as 1.2 or even 1.3 but with todays information, I would not ever keep them that way again.
Doug


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

That's what I thought about keeping them in pairs but then you read places that say Intermedius are good "group" frogs so then I got confused. I think I'd rather be safe than sorry though...especially with all the stress I have had with my Vanzolinii trio and trying to get them situated. So if i get three juveniles though I can put them together until two pair off and then pull the third? I would rather start out with a sexed pair but the person selling these says they are not sexed.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Are they shipping or are you going in person to pick them out? If you are taking what they pick then I usually buy a group of four or sometimes five. I have never purchased 4 froglets and ended up with an unbreedable group. On the other hand Usually if I purchase 5 I end up with 2 pairs. Here's your percentage chart. The question is, Kaity, Are you feeling lucky? Keep in mind Intermedius are looked at as a group where it is ok to mix bloodlines (as long as you are not polluting a known location frog like a Chazuta) so you can always purchase another later.

Froglets purchased

1 froglet purchased 0 percent chance of a pair

2 froglets purchased 50 percent chance of a pair

3 froglets purchased 75 percent chance of a pair

4 froglets purchased 88 percent chance of a pair

5 froglets purchased 94 percent chance of a pair

6 froglets purchased 97 percent chance of a pair

7 froglets purchased 98 percent chance of a pair

8 froglets purchased 99 percent chance of a pair
Doug


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay...I got better pics... This is the probable female. What do you think? It is 11mos old.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Here is the probable male. Do you agree?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, but, keep in mind that I'm a noob. They are lovely, though.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump...any more guesses?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to agree with that, Kaity.
Doug


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

If you see one that has this shape...








...that's a female. That is one of my female tarapotos. She's definitely ready for my guy.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Vermfly said:


> If you see one that has this shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, Ill say...better hurry before she pops...lol


----------

